# Who wants



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Walmart deliveries?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ek3333 said:


> View attachment 637767
> Walmart deliveries?


I don't do deliveries but even schlepping people I wouldn't knowingly do this trip unless it was a 3.0X Surge or higher.

That looks like it ends up in Takoma Park part of D.C. That is a hard pass for myriad reasons. 

I despised driving in that area and would do whatever I could to avoid it.


Also when there's a ****ing Wal-Mart on Georgia Avenue not far from that end destination, why are they sending shit from Alexandria?

Goddamn Uber's run by ****ing morons.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's more like Amazon.


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

First: I was like $66 it’s pretty good, but then I realized it’s not worth it, more than 3 hours driving, maybe apartments, maybe heavy items, I don’t want to gamble


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ek3333 said:


> First: I was like $66 it’s pretty good, but then I realized it’s not worth it, more than 3 hours driving, maybe apartments, maybe heavy items, I don’t want to gamble


If it's not $10 PER STOP it's a hard pass for me


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

168 mins is more like 4 hours of driving, depending on if traffic doesn't slam to a crawl at some point during those 4 hours.

good god that blows giant ones...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 168 mins is more like 4 hours of driving, depending on if traffic doesn't slam to a crawl at some point during those 4 hours.
> 
> good god that blows giant ones...


some poor ant will see the dollar amount and think that they hit the jackpot


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ek3333 said:


> First: I was like $66 it’s pretty good, but then I realized it’s not worth it, more than 3 hours driving, maybe apartments, maybe heavy items, I don’t want to gamble


Most likely 4-5 hours because assuming you get it at 1:00, that's the beginning of rush hour. Getting across D.C. after 3 would be a Hillary.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Ek3333 said:


> View attachment 637767
> Walmart deliveries?


All I gotta say is WOW. Their 168 minute estimate is hilarious. It might take you an hour to gather all of the items and wait in those long Walmart lines. Then when you add in all 13 Stops and the traffic you are looking at close to 4 hours to do all of that In total. 

If everybody can toss in a $5 cash tip I’d do it. That’ll put me at $130 earned after 4 hours of work and only 35 miles driven. The problem is you can’t trust 75% of these people so this is a hard decline!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Question, is this an Eats request?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Decline : )


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Ek3333 said:


> View attachment 637767
> Walmart deliveries?


IF you were chasing a decent quest, this would not be a bad one to take. Considering it counts as 13 trips


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

I will tell all these 13 people to eat shit! GD it! Less than 13/hr pay and your gas…


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ek3333 said:


> View attachment 637767
> Walmart deliveries?


That payout is at least 100 bucks too light.


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

Ek3333 said:


> View attachment 637767
> Walmart deliveries?


Is this for real 😧 

seems like uber is desperate

and there will be that 1 ant who would do this for $66 🤣🤣


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Bro how will you even fit all those deliveries in your car?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Bro how will you even fit all those deliveries in your car?


I was told by a wal mart associate if it’s multiple deliveries they are usually pretty small

if it’s just one most of the time it will be enough to fill up your trunk


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would not trust Walmart to put together 13 orders properly in the first place. I'm guessing you don't have to shop your self. I could not even imagine trying to keep the stuff organized in the car to get it to the right person quickly.

I would say I'm shocked, however considering its Uber I'm not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> rich





New2This said:


> That looks like it ends up in Takoma Park part of D.C. Also when there's a ****ing Wal-Mart on Georgia Avenue not far from that end destination, why are they sending shit from Alexandria?





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 168 mins is more like 4 hours of driving,


Wally World #5968 is the store on Georgia Avenue just above Misery Avenue.

One hundred sixty eight minutes is two hours and forty eight minutes. Despite that, this looks like an optimistic estimate for completing the job.

It looks like the drop off is near Glebe Road and Military, near Chain Bridge. That is all private homes in a VERY high rent district of Arlington. You can get a fixer-upper in that neighbourhood for just under three million bananas.

Someone already quoted the hourly equivalent.

Would I do it?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> IF you were chasing a decent quest, this would not be a bad one to take. Considering it counts as 13 trips


Yea, this is the only way I would even consider it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

mch said:


> Yea, this is the only way I would even consider it.


It would be very interesting if there was a consecutive trip bonus and a good quest but I thought I had seen it all when I rejected a 4 stop Wally World ping. THIRTEEN STOPS!! Think of how many people you could disappoint if you accepted and didn't pick up.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

mch said:


> Yea, this is the only way I would even consider it.


Imagine if that 13 got you through both tiers of your quest

like mine I need 30 for $50 and 10 more for $40 more

if I was at 27 then those 13 would get me an extra $90

I would definitely do it then


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Imagine if that 13 got you through both tiers of your quest
> 
> like mine I need 30 for $50 and 10 more for $40 more
> 
> ...


Yea, thats the perfect situation where someone would take this. Basically the sun, moon and stars would all have to be perfectly aligned.


----------

